# NanoCraft 13 Review - High Quality Microskiff



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice skiff. Please explain the cockpit finish. Looks like AstroTurf was glued down on a porch, pulled off and painted over the remnants. I have an unfinished cockpit. Gel or told it’s Awlgrip over chop strand.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Anything on this cockpit? I’m curious as I have not pulled trigger on redoing mine yet.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

The cockpit finish kinda reminds me of the 80's era ActionCrafts non-skid...not saying that's a bad thing, and was effective...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Skinny n basic design, looking great.


----------



## Patrick Cleveland (Jan 2, 2019)

I had a similar criticism to the carpet on the under the gunnel rod holders that others had posted about but Alain stated he also could do them in ocean grip if preferred. I am trying to post the wet test but it keeps flagging it.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Agreed - it's an incredible boat!


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd really like to hear how the wet test went.


----------



## Patassa (Jan 5, 2019)

Curious also, there is one for sale in Florida right now.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We need to see pictures of it on the water. Damn nice looking from what i can't tell is it a 1 or2 person boat. Does it have a platform, hows does it pole, what engine?, Speeds, draft
the Normal stuff


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

The ol' interweb is a amazing tool isn't it?

http://nanocraftboats.com/


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Patassa said:


> Curious also, there is one for sale in Florida right now.


The white Nano 13 in the sale forum actually belongs to Alain - I strongly, enthusiastically recommend taking a test ride. It is a tremendously fun boat.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Nice skiff. Please explain the cockpit finish. Looks like AstroTurf was glued down on a porch, pulled off and painted over the remnants. I have an unfinished cockpit. Gel or told it’s Awlgrip over chop strand.


From Alain:

*"The interior texture is Line X tinted and shot from a gun. You can adjust the texture some with air pressure. Thinking if it's tough enough for a truck bed, should hold up fine in a nano. Gives a nice nonskid surface a super easy to clean."*


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah. Ok thanks for the info. Cool how well it takes the color.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it a soft finish or exactly like 60grit with sharp peaks that would grind on equipment or skin? I’ve never really looked at it close.


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Is it a soft finish or exactly like 60grit with sharp peaks that would grind on equipment or skin? I’ve never really looked at it close.


It produces a "softer" finish, definitely not abrasive. Soft finish is a subjective term. I can say bare feet are no problem what so ever. Hope this helps.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Myakka Red said:


> It produces a "softer" finish, definitely not abrasive. Soft finish is a subjective term. I can say bare feet are no problem what so ever. Hope this helps.


Perfect. I have seen some truck liners that are not boat/foot friendly. I’m looking for Seadek options. Hate the glue line when it shrinks and it’s hot as hell. Wonder how the liner would hold up if an edge were exposed?


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Perfect. I have seen some truck liners that are not boat/foot friendly. I’m looking for Seadek options. Hate the glue line when it shrinks and it’s hot as hell. Wonder how the liner would hold up if an edge were exposed?


I know what you mean. The secret for no pealing will be a good surface prep, especially along the perimeter edges. I forgot to mention the product does have a sort of "flow out" as its applied and cures, nothing gritty. And it can be made any color you wish. We make it a few shades lighter than the exterior. Anything but white... to bright.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I am interested in wet test results.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Speaking of the Nano, this popped up on CraigsList (not mine): https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/d/venice-2013-nanocraft-13/6769365969.html


----------



## Patrick Cleveland (Jan 2, 2019)

Sorry for the delay in posting the wet test.

Taking this boat around the, it
 jumps on plane instantly, and moves pretty quickly with minimal power. It is a blast to stand and drive and will turn 180 in less than a boat length. 
Poling the boat around with the stick it pin while standing on a cooler it spun when I wanted and poled straight otherwise. I would love to pole it with a actual push pole on a real poling platformnbut was impressed with what it did a makeshift set up. With two people (I am 230, my father in law is 160) it would float in about 4” of water, but definitely requires attention to where you place weight as the back or front would squat a bit more on my side than my dad’s. If you ventured around the extreme edges of the casting deck it was tippy but staying where you usually stand to fish it was pretty stable as far as microskiffs are concerned. I had no issues casting a fly rod from the front deck and snook alley lived up to the name in my limited fishing time while demoing the boat. 

The coast guard plate weight certification formula apparently recently changed which is why the allowable weight printed on the plate seems tiny. Apparently this is statewide and you will likely see other manufacturers have to change theirs in the coming months as well to match the new law changes according to Alain. He said when they sunk the boat to measure the positive flotation it was over 2,000lbs.

The only downside I was able to see was at the time I demoed the boat, the website for this boat was not all there. When I brought up this Alain was the first to admit he was not an advertiser or marketer, he is a boat builder. A lot of the claims like “America’s best technical poling skiff builder” were put on there by his web designer, and since seeing him and mentioning this he appears to have corrected these inaccurate claims, and written more about this skiffs very interesting origins. He definitely is a likable guy that willingly take criticism and uses it to constantly improve everything he can.

Overall this is the best build skiff anywhere near this price point, and one of the few purpose built technical poling skiffs you can buy for under 10k.
It is definitely built for protected waters, and I am interested to see how it does in the chop, but didn’t have a chance to coordinate a ride up in a Bay. I owned a highsider for years and dragged that boat all over the state and caught tons of fish on it. Many prior threads are correct in that a gheenoe will get you to the same water as this boat…but having poled both a gheenoe doesn’t pole anywhere near as well as this boat which has poling strakes…the view from atop 
a cooler was better than the view from atop the gheenoe seat for spotting fish I can’t wait to see how good it would be on a true platform… the stability is worlds better and is 2.5 ft shorter…the storage is incomparably better… the ability to move around with two anglers is much better…and the build quality are night and day, one is a chopper gun boat and one is built with the highest quality techniques and hardware. If cost is the only concern to get on the 
flats a gheenoe will undoubtedly get you there cheaper, but after blowing out dozens of fish I didn’t see soon enough, or getting turned by the wind, or dancing around trying to change positions, a gheenoe leaves a lot to be desired in terms of fishability once you get there, especially if you like to sight fish with a fly rod (my usual problem). I can’t wait to see what this boat will do with a true poling platform on it. Alain has a custom platform in the works to help move the weight a bit forward, as he didn’t want to put an off the shelf square one on it, and given his attention to detail everywhere else im sure it will look and function flawlessly. He has a plan so that it can be quickly removed to fish without it when you want the rear deck, and with it when you need it.​
 
I see a few different people who this boat is perfect for…

If you only fish protected water and want a sight fishing boat that is low maintenance, it is exceptional. There are few other boats that are purpose built poling skiffs around this price point and the build quality of this boat is miles better than all of them due to the vacuum bagging and infusion, which obviously adds costs but makes a rock solid, light hull that will last a long time. Some will argue for the extra 3 feet seen on other models, which will help bridge chop when things get bumpy. Ultimately where you plan on using the boat will mater the most, but most all of these boat will be relegated to fishing similar waters, as none of the microskiffs in this class are going out into whitecaps, usually only braving them when trying to run home after things turn sour.

 
If you have a bay boat but want to buy a inexpensive sight fishing machine that is almost no maintenance for a second boat and will last a long long time this boat is perfect.

If you have a sportfisherman and want to put a sleek skiff on the bow, and a 16 ft boat is too long…which is the most majority of convertibles I see at the marina this boat would work well and look the part.
By that same token if you have big center console and run over to the islands and wish you had skiff, this thing weighs 250 lbs, its not far fetched to think about stowing the motor in a hatch and dragging this over the side to bring with (my future dream).​


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

What kind of speed did you get out of it. Did you run it down any winding waterways to get a feel for how it turns? Does it bite predictably in turns like a Gheenoe or does it want to slide out?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I seriously think I know where those molds are.


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I seriously think I know where those molds are.


Please share.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Speaking of the Nano, this popped up on CraigsList (not mine): https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/d/venice-2013-nanocraft-13/6769365969.html


Pretty annoying seeing that boat posted in the local CL. Unless you're gonna drag it to me to wet test, why advertise here?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I know I'm biased because I just got a Glasser Wrightwater 12, but IMO the Glasser 12 beats out this skiff in a few areas such as fit/finish, size, and claimed ride quality.

This is a very cool skiff - and is the same as the old HB Skate. Believe it's the same mold..


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

KurtActual said:


> Pretty annoying seeing that boat posted in the local CL. Unless you're gonna drag it to me to wet test, why advertise here?


I know a number of guys who have driven from Texas over to FL to buy used skiffs.

One friend lives way down in the Valley near Port Mansfield and drove all the way to Jacksonville to buy his Maverick HPX-T


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> Pretty annoying seeing that boat posted in the local CL. Unless you're gonna drag it to me to wet test, why advertise here?


And yet it is not listed in the Tampa area. Something seems fishy about that to me.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I know a number of guys who have driven from Texas over to FL to buy used skiffs.
> 
> One friend lives way down in the Valley near Port Mansfield and drove all the way to Jacksonville to buy his Maverick HPX-T


I think driving halfway across the country and back for a common boat that can be wet tested in any city on the gulf between mexico and Charleston is more reasonable.
This Nano, excluding the new ones being made, and Skates number in the double digits. Not likely that you can put your hands or eyes on one within the state of Texas. That seems like quite the gamble.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The nano posted in the CL ad has been listed there for several months.


----------



## Patrick Cleveland (Jan 2, 2019)

We were able to open it up, I didn’t measure the top speed with the phone but felt like it was in the 20’s with 2 people and gear. Drove like it was on rails, those strakes and the hull chine really give you some bite, didn’t have and slide to it when making hard S curves. It was much more well mannered than my highsider, it was not twitchy like the gheenoe but still plenty responsive.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Myakka Red said:


> Please share.


Like, they are dry stored and nothing is being produced in them. So you can't get one built.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Like, they are dry stored and nothing is being produced in them. So you can't get one built.


While it'd be fun to watch Myakka Red troll you more, you should read this: http://www.duppyflyco.com/blog/2019/1/6/one-in-a-billion


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Like, they are dry stored and nothing is being produced in them. So you can't get one built.


Nope. I'll give you a hint : Venice, Florida.

And you can get one built any day of the week.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> While it'd be fun to watch Myakka Red troll you more, you should read this: http://www.duppyflyco.com/blog/2019/1/6/one-in-a-billion


I agree. Everyone should read that. Hahahaha.


----------



## Patrick Cleveland (Jan 2, 2019)

Dillusion said:


> I know I'm biased because I just got a Glasser Wrightwater 12, but IMO the Glasser 12 beats out this skiff in a few areas such as fit/finish, size, and claimed ride quality.
> 
> This is a very cool skiff - and is the same as the old HB Skate. Believe it's the same mold..


Dillusion, I saw the thread with your boat and the other one they made, they look very nice. I am sure it is a blast, and hope it has gotten all slimed up, there are a few questions I had about the glasser.

Does the wrightwater have poling strakes? From the pictures I could see on the underside of the hull it did not appear to. I saw you use your boat for freshwater so I am sure this doesn't matter a whole lot, but would imagine on a boat this size it would affect how easily it tracks forward when poling. Did you demo one and pole it around at all?

Do you know what techniques and materials glasser uses to build the boats? I know Nano uses vinylester resins, PET core, and vacuum infusion, and when I saw the glasser was 50 lbs lighter and 3 inches wider but only 9 inches shorter I was wondering where 20% of the weight went. I assume they are not carbon/epoxy boats, and worry the sidewalls are just thinner to achieve this. Do they core the hulls or is it just fiberglass laminate?

When you were shopping did you get to demo both? I would love to hear from someone who has wet tested both. They both look like very nice skiffs and for you to say the glasser beats it on fit/finish would be impressive, if true. I cannot comment on this as I have only seen one in person and the nanos are pretty flawlessly assembled and use gemlux hardware.

I would love to check one out and pole it around sometime. Its awesome to see these companies bring affordable poling skiffs to the market.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boat and diesel truck forums...can’t beat the drama. 
Cool little skiff, I’d love to have one to run around here solo or with my son.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Boat and diesel truck forums...can’t beat the drama.
> Cool little skiff, I’d love to have one to run around here solo or with my son.


Yeah, can’t wait for mine to get out there to be judged! All I can say is both the Nano and Glasser are cool little skiffs that each deserve serious thought and a good wet test!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Patrick Cleveland said:


> Dillusion, I saw the thread with your boat and the other one they made, they look very nice. I am sure it is a blast, and hope it has gotten all slimed up, there are a few questions I had about the glasser.
> 
> Does the wrightwater have poling strakes? From the pictures I could see on the underside of the hull it did not appear to. I saw you use your boat for freshwater so I am sure this doesn't matter a whole lot, but would imagine on a boat this size it would affect how easily it tracks forward when poling. Did you demo one and pole it around at all?
> 
> ...


*I'll try to address this post as I read down it;*

Yes it has a poling strake and it poles great. I am currently using it in freshwater, but I plan to use it in the lagoon/tampa bay on occasion once I find a nominally priced push pole for sale - just mainly bass fishing since I live across the street from a lake chain.

The Wrightwater is a standard layup of gelcoat/core/resin. There is core on the floor and etc, it's not just a chopper gun skiff like a Gheenoe that will flex. There is no vacuum infusion, carbon, etc, unless you want it. Jonathan can build the skiff any way you want, but standard is divinycell H80 and DCPD/ISO laminating resin with HK gelcoat. Everything is top shelf. The Wrightwater is only ~190lbs and the sidewalls are nice and thick, no issues there.

I have been in a Skate and a Wrightwater, yes. I have demo'd dozens of flats skiffs over the years - close to 40 of them from every company and price range. I used to review boats. 

I say the Glasser beats it in fit/finish because Jonathan builds in 'upgrades' as standard on his skiffs and even the underside of the skiffs is buffed/finished nicely (under the formed edge, etc). HUGE hatch gutter in the front with drains that exit the front bulkhead just like other classic skiffs. Other manufacturers charge extra for sprayed on non-skid but he uses that standard. His skiffs are also built so there are no cheap plastic accessories on them. All hardware is quality.

Remember, the Wrightwater 12 is also HALF the price of the Nano to boot. I agree on all these new companies making great skiffs! More competition is always better for the consumer.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Dillusion said:


> *I'll try to address this post as I read down it;*
> 
> Yes it has a poling strake and it poles great. I am currently using it in freshwater, but I plan to use it in the lagoon/tampa bay on occasion once I find a nominally priced push pole for sale - just mainly bass fishing since I live across the street from a lake chain.
> 
> ...


Laws of physics be damned....I do love half price.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Saw the NANO this weekend and can say without a doubt they build a good boat. It's a niche boat like others, and it will all come down to the buyer doing the research. I do want to add something though. The owner is extremely knowledgeable and committed to making a high-end product. The price reflects that! I've known the owner since I started as a company as he was our project manager for us on our Gladesmen plug back in '03
His skill-set and his way of conducting business are leap years ahead of some and for that reason alone he will do ok. Also, something to consider is he is ONLY making these and plans to do maybe 10-12 units a year. That is far different than most builders and also different from others that do/need repair work to float the fixed expenses. It was good to see/chat with the owner as ECS is not a threat, and I wish him and anybody else the best!

~ Kevin
P.S. IMHO I call these new offerings "pocket skiffs" and I'm sure this segment will only grow...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)

East Cape said:


> Saw the NANO this weekend and can say without a doubt they build a good boat. It's a niche boat like others, and it will all come down to the buyer doing the research. I do want to add something though. The owner is extremely knowledgeable and committed to making a high-end product. The price reflects that! I've known the owner since I started as a company as he was our project manager for us on our Gladesmen plug back in '03
> His skill-set and his way of conducting business are leap years ahead of some and for that reason alone he will do ok. Also, something to consider is he is ONLY making these and plans to do maybe 10-12 units a year. That is far different than most builders and also different from others that do/need repair work to float the fixed expenses. It was good to see/chat with the owner as ECS is not a threat, and I wish him and anybody else the best!
> 
> ~ Kevin
> P.S. IMHO I call these new offerings "pocket skiffs" and I'm sure this segment will only grow...


Well said sir!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

East Cape said:


> Saw the NANO this weekend and can say without a doubt they build a good boat. It's a niche boat like others, and it will all come down to the buyer doing the research. I do want to add something though. The owner is extremely knowledgeable and committed to making a high-end product. The price reflects that! I've known the owner since I started as a company as he was our project manager for us on our Gladesmen plug back in '03
> His skill-set and his way of conducting business are leap years ahead of some and for that reason alone he will do ok. Also, something to consider is he is ONLY making these and plans to do maybe 10-12 units a year. That is far different than most builders and also different from others that do/need repair work to float the fixed expenses. It was good to see/chat with the owner as ECS is not a threat, and I wish him and anybody else the best!
> 
> ~ Kevin
> P.S. IMHO I call these new offerings "pocket skiffs" and I'm sure this segment will only grow...


Nice to see a boat builder not bash another good job Kevin.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nice to see a boat builder not bash another good job Kevin.


I guess he has evolved lol.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

East Cape said:


> Saw the NANO this weekend and can say without a doubt they build a good boat. It's a niche boat like others, and it will all come down to the buyer doing the research. I do want to add something though. The owner is extremely knowledgeable and committed to making a high-end product. The price reflects that! I've known the owner since I started as a company as he was our project manager for us on our Gladesmen plug back in '03
> His skill-set and his way of conducting business are leap years ahead of some and for that reason alone he will do ok. Also, something to consider is he is ONLY making these and plans to do maybe 10-12 units a year. That is far different than most builders and also different from others that do/need repair work to float the fixed expenses. It was good to see/chat with the owner as ECS is not a threat, and I wish him and anybody else the best!
> 
> ~ Kevin
> P.S. IMHO I call these new offerings "pocket skiffs" and I'm sure this segment will only grow...


Well said. I agree it will come down to buyer research. 
Before buying my Glasser I created a criteria and researched several micro/pocket skiffs. Any of the models I considered were excellent boats and after reviewing my findings I settled on the Wrightwater. Jonathan was super easy to work with, builds a high quality skiff and customized it to my desires.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

The Nano has evolved and is even better. Alain has made minor adjustments to his Nano that make it even better. No more carpet, better rod racks and tubes that are able to hold several 9ft fly rods safely. The seat cushion easily flips down and out of the way when not needed.


----------

